# Anyone have experience or know about Moonlit Acres?



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi!

First time poster, but long time lurker here.
Me and my wife are planning to add to our family of 2 by getting a golden retriever. She likes how the "English" version looks, so we've been focused on finding a reputable breeder that breeds the "English" version.

We live in Meridian, ID, and it was pretty hard to find breeders that's within reasonable driving range (<7hrs) that bred the "English" version that seemed reputable.

Long story short, in the end we came across the Moonlit Acre breeder, and from my brief discussion with the owner, it was a very friendly and nice conversation. But I wanted to see if anyone in the forums know about them, since a Google search on the forums as well as in the normal Google search didn't come up with anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sampson X Remi puppies will almost certainly have affected ichthyosis pups. Her eyes are out of date. His too.
Also, they are proponents of the 'guardian program' business plan, which basically gives the owner a discount on the dog, who lives with them while they are not actively having puppies or nursing them... usually (I didn't read their terms) it involves 3 litters- the bitch isn't shown, or anything... just whelps puppies for the breeder who (again, I didn't read theirs but ) typically gives the owner the dog for real at the end of all the litters.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also, Jako has no hips/elbows/eyes listed on OFA. Just a cardiac. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals It very clearly says he has clearances on the litter page.
Totte- the dam of that litter- has no clearances at all on OFA. Since no one but OFA does elbows, I might assume none of the things they say are true.


----------



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks. I did notice the ichthyosis status of her dogs. Her upcoming litter has the female as "affected'", and she's bred to a "carrier", so on average 50% will be "affected" while the other 50% will be carriers.
The owner did say since ichthyosis was important to me, she would let me know which puppies were carriers or clear(she says she does DNA testing on her puppies)


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Totte- the dam of that litter- has no clearances at all on OFA. Since no one but OFA does elbows, I might assume none of the things they say are true.


Totte is a male. He is also in Europe so he would not have OFA certifications. 

Honestly, the Totte x Piper litter is the only one I would consider for a pet and then only if they provide hard copy of the certifications including the current eye exam. 

Even so there are several things that I find to be a turn off. This breeder will knowingly produce Ichthyosis affected puppies, they also seem to breed underage dogs. Determined by looking at the planned breedings for 2015, Jax won't be 2 Untill 10/13/2015 but his puppies are due 9/2/2015. Also, the flip flop of BVA and OFA bothers me Jax has OFA prelims but Piper has BVA, why? Also Pipers hips are listed as Excelent and 5:5 on the website but 7:3 on K9data. 
Pedigree: Jako's Sweet Temptation
Either way, 5:5 or 7:3 do not equal an excelent hip rating. Though not directly comparative, the BVA provides the table below as a general guide. Showing neither of the two possible scores anywhere near excelent. 

On a personal note it bothers me the Piper/Nala is shown mostly in laying positions and then on K9data looks as she was nursing puppies. She also has no accomplishments of her own and the one stacked picture is showing either poor stacking ability or poor structure. I imagine her only job in life is to make puppies when she is not with her guardian home. 

It is not the worst option out their as many who focus on marketing "English Creams" are not interested in doing much other than raking in the money for puppies. Most are lacking even the basic health certifications.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

menting said:


> thanks. I did notice the ichthyosis status of her dogs. Her upcoming litter has the female as "affected'", and she's bred to a "carrier", so on average 50% will be "affected" while the other 50% will be carriers.
> The owner did say since ichthyosis was important to me, she would let me know which puppies were carriers or clear(she says she does DNA testing on her puppies)


An affected bred to a carrier cannot produce a clear puppy.


----------



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> An affected bred to a carrier cannot produce a clear puppy.


yup.I knew that. I was referring to if we opted for a future litter that did not have an affected as a parent.
thanks!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

For the life of me, I don't get why people go to breeders like this. And I also don't get the whole "English Créme" fad. I just don't understand it. But I guess I don't have to understand, I just get curious seeing thread after thread on these puppy sources (won't call them breeders). If someone wants to explain it to me in PM I would appreciate it, as I don't want to derail the thread. Thanks.


----------



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

LJack said:


> Totte is a male. He is also in Europe so he would not have OFA certifications.
> 
> Honestly, the Totte x Piper litter is the only one I would consider for a pet and then only if they provide hard copy of the certifications including the current eye exam.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will be the first to admit I did not know what those numbers meant.
The litter we're thinking about is the upcoming litter (since the previous 2 litters were all gone) between Jax x Olivia. The biggest issue with this litter is that 50% would be ichthoysis affected, and 50% will be carrier, but the owner said she would be willing to let us know which puppies will not be affected since we cared so much about it. But I am also concerned that the owner knew on average 50% would be affected, but still went ahead and bred it like that anyway.


----------



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

DanaRuns said:


> For the life of me, I don't get why people go to breeders like this. And I also don't get the whole "English Créme" fad. I just don't understand it. But I guess I don't have to understand, I just get curious seeing thread after thread on these puppy sources (won't call them breeders). If someone wants to explain it to me in PM I would appreciate it, as I don't want to derail the thread. Thanks.


it's a personal prefrence on the looks that my wife I has.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> For the life of me, I don't get why people go to breeders like this. And I also don't get the whole "English Créme" fad. I just don't understand it. But I guess I don't have to understand, I just get curious seeing thread after thread on these puppy sources (won't call them breeders). If someone wants to explain it to me in PM I would appreciate it, as I don't want to derail the thread. Thanks.


I think most puppy buyers can really only see color and perhaps faces. 
I honestly do not see that much different (other than grooming and color) between what is showing in the U.S. Ring and what is showing in the European rings. Though there is usually a huge difference between what is in the European show ring and what is exported here. 

In the U.S. We have had darker Goldens in general as our most popular studs have been more colored. So, what you see in movies, ads and print is a more true golden color. So, anything lighter is a novelty in the U.S. pop culture. I honestly think we will be seeing a big shift in our popular culture over the next decade or so as this color is not rare, in fact searching kijiji, puppy find, and Craigslist now a majority of the time tends to yield more light colored than deep golden colored puppies. Though, it should be noted that those sites are where you find BYBs, commercial kennels and mills, not good breeders. 

What I am saying is that in a several years the light dogs will become well known and then perhaps the "greeders" producing light dogs for profit will see that profit dip as the American public realizes they are seeing more light Goldens than darker ones and the novelty wears off. In the mean time great kennels overseas are heavily gaurding thier best lines and rarely is an import the same quality they keep over there. Which is sad because I think this is what most pet buyers think they are getting the same quality they would in Europe.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it is no different then somebody preferring a German Shepard over a golden or any breed of dog. Sometimes you just like how a dog looks or what color they are.

Good luck on your puppy search.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I would not purchase a puppy from a breeder who breeds underage dogs and/or breeds dogs with known health problems. As far as "english cream" goes, it's really a marketing ploy (fad) that seems to have gained a lot of traction in recent years. We have a one year old "pure american" bred dog who could easily pass for "english cream" given his light colored coat, blocky head, etc. He's beautiful but we did not purchase him for the color. We had another golden who had true english lines as his breeder brought in a dog from England to diversify her lines. Again, we didn't buy him for that reason and he wasn't advertised as an "english cream".
Good luck with your search and I hope you end up with a happy and healthy puppy!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the biggest issue is for the most part these english creme breeders are very bad. They don't do health clarences and they charge outrageous amounts. Sometimes even more then what a reputable breeder charges. I think that is where people have a problem. Chloes dad is what they call english creme. But he did not charge outrageous prices but what a backyard breeder who loves and takes care of his dogs would.


----------



## menting (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks for all the replies. I agree that it's hard to find "English" golden retriever breeders that are recommended by a lot of people.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Why not start with the Golden Retriever Club of America's puppy referrals? Shoot them an email and let them know what you're looking for in your future pup, as well as the fact that you're partial to the lighter Goldens.  I'm sure they'll be able to point you in the direction of a few good breeders for you to check out.
Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here


Or maybe check out your local animal control facilities or rescues/shelters - you and your wife may just find the Golden of your dreams there, waiting for his or her forever home!


----------



## SJO (Sep 2, 2015)

menting said:


> Hi!
> 
> First time poster, but long time lurker here.
> Me and my wife are planning to add to our family of 2 by getting a golden retriever. She likes how the "English" version looks, so we've been focused on finding a reputable breeder that breeds the "English" version.
> ...


Menting, 
I would like to offer my “first hand experience” with Dana and Moonlit Acres as I own a dog from MLA. I received my dog from Moonlit Acres about three years ago. She is the love of my life! She is also drop dead gorgeous, my girl has very nice conformation and has a fabulous temperament. My dog happens to have a little color so she has been shown in both the IABCA show ring and the AKC ring.

I’ve been to Dana’s home several times to visit when she’s had litters of puppies just to get some puppy snuggle time. The puppies are all raised in her home just off of her kitchen and very well cared for. She has a nanny cam installed and people who are on her reservation list are able to view the puppies 24/7. Dana has three adorable grandkids that are pictured all over her website with the puppies. The puppies spend a lot of time being exposed to and loved on and cuddled by children, from birth. Which as a puppy buyer I want my pups to be as socialized as much as possible. I am very impressed with MLA’s breeding program. I believe Dana is a very responsible breeder that LOVES her dogs and would do anything for them.

I have copies of both the mom and the dad’s health certifications for my puppy. All of the testing was up to date. My baby came with a vet packet from her vet showing that the puppy had been seen by a vet, microchipped, immunized and wormed several times during the 8 weeks that she lived at home.

Our experience with Moonlit Acres has been nothing but fabulous. She has been there for us whenever we’ve had a question regarding anything with our girl. When I am ready for my second Golden baby I will not be looking for another breeder but rather checking out her upcoming litters page to see who I want to bring home. Menting if you are still in the market for a puppy you will not be disappointed in a MLA fur-baby.


----------



## Moonlit Acres (Sep 2, 2015)

It is distressing to find your passionate and diligent work being castigated on a public forum, particularly by those who have no familiarity with my breeding practices. The individuals responding to Menting’s question (OP) regarding “anyone’s familiarity with my program,” are primarily other breeders, not one of which has any personal knowledge about Moonlit Acres. Not one poster on this forum has personal knowledge about my breeding practices or the quality of my dogs… but assumptions do abound!

Allow me to introduce myself. I am Dana Logan, owner and breeder of Moonlit Acres. Let me contribute some facts about Moonlit Acres and our breeding program. 

Most of our dogs are imported and come from some of the best breeders in the world. I have traveled to several countries to personally meet with breeders who carry the bloodlines and characteristics that I desire in the dogs I breed. Foremost, we breed for health and longevity, conformation, and temperament. Our dogs have some fabulous pedigrees. With the exception of two older girls, all of our dogs are shown and have champion titles. One can’t make assumptions just because something isn’t listed on our website. 

While I sell to some breeders, most of our puppies are adopted by families across the United States. We are as selective about the families who adopt our puppies as we are about dogs we breed. Many of our pups have gone into therapy programs. Dogs performing therapy must pass some very stringent requirements to qualify for these vital positions. My main priority, however, is to provide families with sound, well socialized puppies with healthy pedigrees and fantastic temperaments. A lot of diligence and research goes into the puppies that we bring into our breeding program. 

When we breed you are guaranteed that our girls are up to date on all their health clearances, and documentation is available to verify as such. Not all the information is current on the CERF or OFA site, but all our breeding dogs are examined by the vet and recertified, each and every year. Breeding a male dog at age 20 months of age with excellent prelims is perfectly acceptable to most. Most importantly, it was acceptable to me, as well as the breeder from whom I purchased him. 

To address the comment that my girl’s only job is to make babies; that simply isn’t true. Piper is a Norwegian import with a very impressive pedigree – her father won CRUFTS in 2010 and is one of the top stud dogs in Europe to date. She is a love-bug, astoundingly beautiful, and has her championship title. Her primary “job,” however, is playing with my three grandchildren and helping her guardian mom with her chemotherapy visits at the hospital. My dogs are all LOVED. They are all spoiled rotten by both me and their guardian families. My dogs ALL live indoors with their people as a vital and cherished part of the family. My dogs have a few litters in their life time so that they can share a piece of their hearts and their heritage with many others who want to have the pleasures of having their very own special fur baby in their lives. 

If it is your belief that a dog should be on the road showing for much of the year then one of our puppies is most likely not for you. Frankly, my dogs prefer swimming in my pool, hiking in the mountains, playing at the lake, or playing with my grandkids. I do not have an issue with breeders who send their dogs on the road; it’s just not the path I have chosen for my dogs. My dogs are evaluated by judges, receive their champion titles, are well trained by obedience professionals, and most go to show class at least twice a month. Our guardian families are required to have their dogs proficiently trained for obedience, attend conformation classes twice a month, feed high grade food, provide proper vet care, love and attention. We participate with our local 4H, library programs and therapy visitations. Several of our guardian families have children in 4H that are doing show conformation and obedience training as well as UKC and IABCA shows with our babies. Several are now beginning to work towards their CGC certifications this year.

We take pride in the puppies that we help to create. A LOT of thought, time and financial resources go into our breeding program. We breed 3-4 litters a year. We are not a big kennel; in fact, all of my dogs live in my home. They are whelped in my sunroom just off the kitchen. They are all loved family members.

Ichthyosis is a genetic marker around which there is currently a lot of hype circulating. I have never had an issue with it other than a minor case of dandruff. Some breeders are increasing their prices dramatically for “Ichthyosis – free” puppies, putting many dogs out of the financial reach of good families. While it is my goal to eliminate it from my lines, I’m not will to abandon sound, healthy bloodlines to rid it from my lines overnight. In the near future Ichthyosis will be a thing of the past. 

Regarding the “English Crème” vs. American Golden, all I will say is that it’s just a way of clarifying color preferences. That battle will continue to rage on without my engagement.

If anyone has a question please contact me directly. I’m happy to show current health screenings to anyone looking to adopt a puppy. You are welcome to visit our home, meet our dogs, and see their living environment. We are also happy to share a list of puppy buyers, vets, and guardian families that will attest to the quality and care that goes into each of our dogs and our breeding program.


Before you put a statement out on the web, verify that you know what you are stating otherwise it is slanderous and hurtful. This will be my one and only contribution to this thread, as I don’t desire to fuel the debate. The happy owners of my beautiful dogs are really the final and TRUE judges on this issue.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

To me there is no issue in color, I love Goldens of all colors. The fact that there are many, many English type breeders who do not do things even halfway right makes it hard to find a good one in the US. When you live in the US, and at your disposal is AKCs largest breed club, the GRCA, it seems to me that whether you belong to the club or not, it would be prudent to follow the Code of Ethics established by this club. It's not like it doesn't apply simply because you are breeding imports- it does. You live here, and if you were in Hungary breeding and breeding an underaged dog is fine there, I'd have no issue with it. But you live here, where the BEST KNOWLEDGE is waiting until 2, and getting all clearances, AND making them available on a database that is not user input (k9data is nice but even on your girl, the info conflicts with what your site says, and you input it on both places. Which is right?... and both conflict with the BVA comparison to OFA chart, as one hip is a fair and one is a good if 3:7 is right, and if 5:5 is correct, both are good .. my #'s may be off because I am going from memory). Neither one of them is in any comparison chart an excellent, which is what your site said back when this thread started. I did go back and look yesterday when your friend PMd me saying I had been unkind to you. I am never unkind, and I'm sorry you took my post that way- and I suggested to him that you look at this thread as a learning tool and make the changes that would put you in compliance with the CoE, it isn't terribly costly and again, it makes it all transparent and verifiable. 

In all cases making your breeding animals' clearances available to the public keeps you from the appearance of impropriety. 
Following the rules of the governing body keeps you from being scrutinized. It's not that big a deal to just do things the way the CoE says they should be done. 
You have to realize when you have chosen a style of Golden whose breeders in the US are for the most part not ethical, it is important to do everything you can to stand out and above the rest.
The GRCA National 2014 WB was an English type bitch. Many people like that style.
The international shows really are no more than practice about equal to a match for most serious people in the breed. It takes no more than a weekend to accomplish a CH and comparing it to AKC showing is like pineapples to grapes. However if you are able to handle a dog in an international show, you could show in an AKC show. No need to ship dog off for months, one teeny point says more about an animal to many in the fancy than an international title does. But to puppy people, that's a different story, for they believe that the Int CH is soooo prestigious so if one is seeking to impress the novice who doesn't know any better, that's the tact. Unless you tell the truth about the Int CH, which is that it takes nearly nothing to acquire and is akin to a practice session. All breeding dogs do not have to be CHs- frankly, I would have more respect for a CD on any of them than an Int CH on ten of them ,but that's me. 
When puppy seekers come here, they are asking for translation of a language they do not understand. We do that for them and it is a true public service. We point out the inconsistencies so the puppy people can make their own educated choices. By the time they come to see puppies, they fall in love and good sense goes out the door, so they need to research pre-visit.

As an aside, on ICT, I'm glad you have never seen more than minor dandruff, but I am sorry you see it as something you can breed away from when you are breeding an affected to a carrier. I would never suggest someone toss an affected stud dog if he is excellent in all other things from their program... but breed to a clear! There is no way to make a clear puppy from an affected X carrier. 
Again, I am sorry if my words made you feel bad, but they were true words based on the information on your site and on OFA and k9data. If they were based on inconsistencies between the sites, that falls on you- for you input k9data, and your site and have chosen not to send in the clearances to OFA. It would be very wrong to not point this out to an inquiring OP.


----------



## BNielson (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a new time poster as well....Hi ya'll! 

Here are my 5 cents worth…..and take it for what’s it worth, because after all, it’s only MY opinion. 

I am not going into the Goldens versa Cream colored ones, because that is again just a matter of preference, and there is no right or wrong about that, and no one should be ridiculed about their preferences…..They are ALL beautiful!!! Nor will I ridicule anyone for doing things differently than I do, after all, I don’t have the patent on what’s right & wrong….I only have MY opinions. (And we all know what they say about opinions!!!)

So thus, I will ONLY answer the original question, which was “Does anyone KNOW about Moonlit Acres dogs?” YES…..I bought my female from her almost 2 years ago, and I can honestly say that Angel is the most AMAZING dog I’ve ever met!!! Her temperament is TO DIE FOR and her looks & prelim health scores are GREAT. She was very well socialized & well adjusted, as were both the Sire & Dam, which I met on the site.

Mrs. Dana Logan was SUPER easy to work with and didn’t try to hide anything from me….And trust you me…I asked A LOT of questions, of which she answered truthfully, good or bad. She has also been great to work with regarding answering my questions over the last 2 years. I never felt that she just “dumped” this puppy in my lab & disappeared. Is Mrs. Logan perfect? No I don’t think so, but neither am I. Does she do things differently than I do? Probably. But I KNOW I am/will do things in my upcoming breeding program that might seem wrong to her & some of you, and that you probably are doing things in your home/business that seem wrong to me, but who am I to judge you???

I can honestly say that I would gladly have another “Moonlit Acres Dog” again, because weather I agree with all that Mrs. Logan does or not, at least she “Plays with open cards” and that is a rarity in this business, and her puppies are VERY well socialized by the time she hands them over to their owners.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BNeilson, when you do start your breeding program, please save yourself the scrutiny of others who have been in the breed for many years and just start out right, post all your clearances on OFA, be transparent and be a good resource to your puppy buyers. 

Perfection is never a realistic goal, but when a person follows a code that requires public non-user input database, such as OFA, there is not a lot of room to call anyone less than transparent. And when people ask about a breeder's methods, no, we cannot read her mind. We go by what we see on her site, and what info is available out there.
If a breeder hurts herself by not submitting to public databases that are inexpensive to use and does not have the same info on k9data as she has on her site, it would be wrong to not point that out to the person asking for help.So when you start your program, be transparent. That's the best advice you never asked for.

It is a different language, find yourself many mentors and get involved in a breed club. It will be helpful to you.
Dogs are imperfect creatures and understanding the Standard is crucial to being able to have a good breeding program... there is so much science and math and it is never a good choice to just use your own stud because he is there - it's too easy to have semen from the dog who would really help your girl in the areas she is lacking. If you don't have the oomph to do AKC events, then join a local GRCA club and enter a CCA. It is a fabulous education and there is never a time we should stop learning or know everything there is to know.


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 31, 2015)

Menting,
My advice to you or anyone out there looking for a golden with wonderful temperament, health, & longevity is this...go to the breeder directly, visit their home, lay eyes & hands on their dogs, see firsthand copies of ALL healthscreens results. I have personally bought a golden from Moonlit Acres a few yrs ago & she is the BEST dog ever...there would not be enough money to buy her. Trust me, Dana is very transparent & will give you more info about her puppies than you will ever want. I sure hope you are not depending on the advice & reommendations of these trolls that are constantly on this forum making slanderous accusations against other breeders. This is very unprofessional behavior. And Im left to wonder how these folks even know their own dogs as they seem to always be at the computer stirring the pot...when are they spending quality time with their own dogs??? It is sad that some can only hope to build their own reputation by tearing others apart. Seems like they are tearing other breeders apart because some database or website is not up to date. Again Menting, Dana will show you any verification & health certifications you need. Yes, in the perfect world, all info would be update on all necessary websites...but...many of us have lives & cannot sit at a computer all day. I can assure you that Dana is busy caring for & loving on her dogs & spoiling your future puppy. Go directly to the source...go to DANA.. Moonlit Acres is the best. Any future golden I purchase will definitely be from Moonlit Acres!!!


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

First: I have no experience with Moonlit Acres and have no intention of pushing you toward or away from them. In picking a particular breeder I can only recommend confirming clearances through an impartial third party like Orthopedic Foundation for Animals, thoroughly reading the breeder's puppy purchase contract, etc. There's plenty of information on the general breeder selection process on this forum. 

Now to the meat of my comment: You mention that you haven't been able to find many "English Cream" breeders in your area. If you'd like to find more, it might help to take the keyword "English" out of your search, counterintuitive though this may seem. I don't fault your wife at all for having a personal preference for lighter dogs, I just recommend that you begin your search by seeking out breeders who are good in other areas (clearances etc.) and who breed for the temperament you're looking for and _then_ narrow those options down to litters likely to have lighter pups. *They may or may not be labeled "English" on a website*, but the actual dogs can still have the looks you like. Reach out to the breeders who sound good overall and ask for photos of their particular sires/dams/past litters (and available puppies if they've been born already) to see if their looks are to your wife's liking. (Keep in mind that puppy coats usually mature to match the color of the ear.) Cast a broad net first, then refine based on individual litters. Look at the actual dogs instead of looking for keywords/phrases like "English Cream." You could be missing out on some beautiful, healthy dogs just because the breeder doesn't use the term "English Cream" enough to show up at the top of your google search. 

Some people like a dog with a slimmer head, some boxier, some lean, some solid... There's nothing wrong with personal preferences (although once you meet a pup it's hard not to love him regardless.) I just think you might actually find what you're looking for by looking at all breeders, not just self-labeled "English Cream" breeders. Maybe you'll walk away perfectly happy with a "Gold" or "Dark Golden" dog, or maybe you'll find a wonderful "Light Golden" dog like your wife's been dreaming of. But you may never find that "Light" dog if you pass him up because he doesn't have an "English Cream" label.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally agree with the post from Prism Goldens... Too many areas of inconsistency about said breeder and their practices...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looked at the website...all bitches seem to be ich affected or carriers...now is the time to breed to ich clears


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Lisa J said:


> Menting,
> My advice to you or anyone out there looking for a golden with wonderful temperament, health, & longevity is this...go to the breeder directly, visit their home, lay eyes & hands on their dogs, see firsthand copies of ALL healthscreens results. I have personally bought a golden from Moonlit Acres a few yrs ago & she is the BEST dog ever...there would not be enough money to buy her. Trust me, Dana is very transparent & will give you more info about her puppies than you will ever want. I sure hope you are not depending on the advice & reommendations of these trolls that are constantly on this forum making slanderous accusations against other breeders. This is very unprofessional behavior. And Im left to wonder how these folks even know their own dogs as they seem to always be at the computer stirring the pot...when are they spending quality time with their own dogs??? It is sad that some can only hope to build their own reputation by tearing others apart. Seems like they are tearing other breeders apart because some database or website is not up to date. Again Menting, Dana will show you any verification & health certifications you need. Yes, in the perfect world, all info would be update on all necessary websites...but...many of us have lives & cannot sit at a computer all day. I can assure you that Dana is busy caring for & loving on her dogs & spoiling your future puppy. Go directly to the source...go to DANA.. Moonlit Acres is the best. Any future golden I purchase will definitely be from Moonlit Acres!!!


Insulting people and name calling is really unnecessary! You can share your experience with a particular breeder without insulting others who you clearly do not know. i am not a breeder but have a lot of respect for breeders here who share their knowledge, experience and expertise over and over again with potential puppy buyers seeking guidance.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmm. If they had clearances they would be on ofa. From what I understand they are posted a couple weeks after sending them in. If you have done clearances and they passed why would you not send them to ofa.


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 31, 2015)

Menting,
I have copied a portion of an article published by Purina Pro Plan on the icthyosis that some of these people are talking about. The implications of this condition have been escalated by many breeders, most likely those who have no experience with this condition. I have actually seen dogs who are affected with this condition & it is strictly a cosmetic concern rather than a health condition. Scientific research has shown that this condition does not cause itching or sores. I have personally talked to Dana on this topic & she is very adamant about breeding this out of her goldens & is actively taking steps to do so...but it does take time to do this, as the article below clearly states. And, it does not mean that you totally rule out breeding an affected dog.. I cannot for the life of me understand how that 'many' breeders out there are making a big issue out of ichthyosis, but yet many of them continue to breed dogs with known cancer in the lines. So, Menting, first of all educate yourself on the issues discussed here. Dont rush into a purchase...do your homework. Even if you do not consider Moonlit Acres, regardless of the breeder you may look at, I would highly suggest you do your homework & see what is the longevity in the pedigrees. This was of utmost importance to me when searching for my golden. My decision had nothing to do with color. I wanted a healthy golden that would be with me for as long as possible. 
Anyhow, below is a portion of the article...

Published September 2012

When a scaling skin disorder first showed up in Golden Retrievers in the 1990s, it was frequently misdiagnosed as seborrhea, a condition that also causes scaling and dandruff. More than a decade later, veterinary specialists began studying the disorder and realized it is specific to Golden Retrievers. More recently, geneticists identified the causative mutation and developed a direct DNA test to identify affected and carrier dogs.

Fortunately, Golden Retriever ichthyosis is seldom severe. The disorder is named for the Greek word ichthys, meaning fish, because it looks like fish scales. Breeders sometimes refer to the condition as "puppy dandruff" since puppies usually outgrow signs of flaky skin as they mature, although ichthyosis also occurs in adult dogs. Research in Goldens led to the discovery that the disorder is similar to one of the human autosomal recessive congenital ichthyoses (ARCI).

Realizing Breeding Implications

A direct DNA test now is available for determining if a Golden Retriever carries the PNPLA1 mutation or is affected by the scaling disorder, although the DNA test cannot predict which affected dogs will actually show clinical signs. Margret Casal, Ph.D., D.V.M., associate professor of medical genetics at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, cautions that a positive ichthyosis test should not discourage breeders. "Breeders should not remove affected or carrier dogs from the gene pool," she says. "This would reduce genetic diversity and create a super bottleneck."

The best approach is to gradually reduce the mutation over six or seven generations, Casal advises. "You should consider the entire dog ? all his or her qualities and characteristics. An affected or carrier dog that has much to contribute should be bred, although you should avoid breeding two affected dogs. Instead, breed outstanding affected or carrier dogs to clear dogs. This provides a choice of dogs to progressively decrease the frequency of the PNPLA1 gene mutation."


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

For anyone who cares to know the OP already purchased their pup. Publicly verifiable clearance were important to them and I helped them find what they were looking for. I am doubtful he is likely to step back into this thread. 

For what it is worth, I know BNielson and her girl is lovely and sweet. I still do not like a few of the issues I see with their current breeding. Though in the future if a litter had full easily verifiable clearances, I would have a different response. We have to go by what we see when a person outside the fancy with little knowledge asks for help.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OFA Prelims are NOT clearances. Prelims are reviewed by only 1 vet, whereas clearances are reviewed by 3.


----------

